# Adding subwoofer to RNS-510 install



## jmejiaa (Oct 11, 2005)

I bought my car with the prem 7 and installed an RNS-510 recently. 
I would like to put in a subwoofer and an amplifier, what would be the best setup for this? it has to had been done before and since there is no RCA I'm just wondering how. 
I am also looking into reducing the bass from the stock speakers and having them flow to the subwoofer. 
Not sure what I want to buy but I want to keep it simple, I plan on getting one of those hidden stealth boxes for the trunk with a 10" sub and I'll pick the amp based on what I research. For now just looking on how it would all connect together.


----------



## FrostR32 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Adding subwoofer to RNS-510 install (jmejiaa)*

I asked a similar question a few months ago, and got little to no help! I soon realized it was because this is the simplest of tasks, and usually people will say use the SEARCH function, but I will help you out. The device you need is a Line Output Converter, just search for it on ebay and you will find thousands. I got one at a local electronics store for $8. What it does is connect to your speaker wires and provides you the RCAs you want. What I did was pull the head unit, determined which wires were the speaker outputs, and ran a 4-wire cable from the head to an accessible spot, (under the passenger seat for me). Then I spliced the wires from the head into the 4-wire, noting which wire I spliced to which color. I actually cut the lines, did a triple Western-Union style splice and soldered them, finshed with heat-shrink. That step depends on how long you want to take, a simple strip-and-wrap will work, just remember to tape properly to cover ALL exposed wire. Then connect the other end of the 4-wire to the LOC, remembering which speaker is which wire set. And then thats it! I assume you know the rest about the amp install.....just remember if you go with a stealth box, the amp must go somewhere!!!! I have a 12" Solo-Baric L7 with a 1300W amp, and I just put the amp right on the box, if you go with a 10" stealth box I would say try to stash it under the seat. That is just the right size to hide the system, but not enough power for me!! To lessen the bass output of your other speakers, you can always turn the bass level down a bit on your EQ, and adjust the bass level output on your amp accordingly, once you have it set to the ratio you like, then when you adjust the volume, it will stay in tune with the rest of your system. Easy. Sorry if some of this post is run-on or unclear, I spent a long time making it nice and then accidentally deleted it all, so I had to rewrite. Let me know if you have any other questions, dont be afraid to get at it! -Frost


----------



## jmejiaa (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks!!!
I've done plenty installs on my older cars so i know how to install the amp, not a professional but my results always are good for me and my systems impress my friends lol.
Thank you so much, I don't know why i didn't think of lowering the bass from the EQ and adjusting through the amp lol.
Now that i have this info it makes it seem a lot easier. I'll be doing this as soon as it gets warm!


----------

